# ~~(MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S)~~IN DA (818)



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*# (818) 793-9954 IT'S ON *


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

X2..........

WISH U WELL HOMIE...............


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Thats right coming SOON!  

MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

good luck


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 4 2008, 01:40 PM~9862111
> *good luck
> *


good luck :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 01:38 AM~9859948
> *ME AND A COUPLE OF MY BOYS PUTTING A SHOP 2 GETHER FOR SHOW AND STREET SET UPS AND ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS FROM REPAIRS 2 FULL FRAMES WILL BE POSTING UP SOON!!! SHOP WILL BE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY AREA
> *


THATS WRIGHT LET THEM KNOW HOMIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT  HOPEFULLY PEOPLPE WILL LIKE WHAT WE DO


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT FOR THE 818 HOMIES... GOOD LUCK............. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

oh really :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

just what i needed 

Good luck homies.. let me know if u guys need anything


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 01:38 AM~9859948
> *ME AND A COUPLE OF MY BOYS PUTTING A SHOP 2 GETHER FOR SHOW AND STREET SET UPS AND ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS FROM REPAIRS 2 FULL FRAMES WILL BE POSTING UP SOON!!! SHOP WILL BE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY AREA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: estas cabron


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejoz+Feb 4 2008, 05:29 AM~9860179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mufasa


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear+Feb 4 2008, 12:40 PM~9862111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jess


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos+Feb 4 2008, 05:55 PM~9864414-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks we here 2 help all the full timers hit me up when you ready


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE+Feb 4 2008, 06:40 PM~9864745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they will mario all we need 2 do is keep it real and do wutt the people want done not wutt shop's wanna do and keep the work clean slowly we will get thing's right


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

JUST WHAT THE VALLEY NEEDS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOODLUCK JESSE!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT



MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*


:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 08:25 PM~9865704
> *thanks greg we ready when you are
> wus sup david you know homeboy get at me if you need anything done
> 
> ...


what u need homie.. u know i install radios and alarms :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 4 2008, 08:41 PM~9866521
> *what u need homie.. u know i install radios and alarms :biggrin:
> *


well see how good you do radios on a 64 rag :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 4 2008, 09:41 PM~9866521
> *what u need homie.. u know i install radios and alarms :biggrin:
> *


A HOMIE WILL FIND A SPOT FOR U HOMIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 08:29 PM~9865783
> *its on now trouble time 2 work that ass
> they will mario all we need 2 do is keep it real and do wutt the people want done not wutt shop's wanna do and keep the work clean slowly we will get thing's right
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT HOMIE . WE DONT HATE ON ANYBODY WE JUST TRYING TO BRING GOOD SERVICE TO THE 818 ANY ONE ELSE THAT NEEDS IT THANKS TO EVERYBODY THATS GIVING US THUMBS UP HOMIE WE APPRICATE IT TTT MOST WANTED CUSTOMS
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

t c b


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 4 2008, 04:38 PM~9863822
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JERRY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Feb 4 2008, 09:14 PM~9866217
> *good luck!
> *


thanks hommie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 4 2008, 09:21 PM~9866282
> *JUST WHAT THE VALLEY NEEDS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOODLUCK JESSE!
> *


gracias hommie we here 2 help everyone out with good service


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 4 2008, 09:24 PM~9866318
> *TTT
> MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks perrito we got your 63 in good hands


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 5 2008, 01:38 AM~9867966
> *thanks perrito we got your 63 in good hands
> *


A HOW DOES IT LOOK NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 5 2008, 02:03 AM~9868000
> *A HOW DOES IT LOOK NOW :biggrin:
> *


ohh yeahhh thats my boy


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HIT ME UP I WANT A JOB...LOL


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HIT ME UP I WANT A JOB...LOL


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 5 2008, 02:06 AM~9868004
> *ohh yeahhh thats my boy
> *


*
What up perrito


MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 5 2008, 02:03 AM~9868000
> *A HOW DOES IT LOOK NOW :biggrin:
> *



*Make sure you take before and after pictures on what you doing on my undies all molded :biggrin:  


MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 5 2008, 09:14 AM~9868853
> *Make sure you take before and after pictures on what you doing on my undies all molded :biggrin:
> MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S
> *


U KNOW THIS HOMIE ALREADY ON THAT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 5 2008, 01:07 PM~9870214
> *U KNOW THIS HOMIE ALREADY ON THAT
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Feb 4 2008, 10:54 PM~9867211
> *well see how good you do radios on a 64 rag :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 5 2008, 09:14 AM~9868853
> *Make sure you take before and after pictures on what you doing on my undies all molded :biggrin:
> MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S
> *


a lil 2 late marios on that


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 5 2008, 05:00 PM~9871709
> *a lil 2 late marios on that
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

t c b


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WE ALMOST READY HOMMIES


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 6 2008, 12:09 AM~9875542
> *WE ALMOST READY HOMMIES
> *


i know ha


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2008, 01:13 AM~9875839
> *i know ha
> 
> 
> ...


summer time should be falling in place for us good luck perro


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 6 2008, 01:14 AM~9875846
> *summer time should be falling in place for us good luck perro
> *


cccchhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

buenos dias perros :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 6 2008, 10:49 AM~9877483
> *buenos dias perros  :biggrin:
> *



*WHAT UP SUPER PERRITO* :biggrin:


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

good luck guys!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 6 2008, 03:37 PM~9879357
> *good luck guys!
> *


THANKS HOMIE WE GOING TO TRY AND KEEP UP WITH THE BIG BOYS


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Good luck with the shop homies


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Feb 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9882117
> *Good luck with the shop homies
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
positive vibes 
will make it happen


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 5 2008, 04:24 PM~9871461
> *t c b*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

this car is going to get done by most wanted .customs
View My Video


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

u now this :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 12:15 AM~9884038
> *u now this  :biggrin:
> *


waz up fool


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

nothing cant go to sleep my little girl is still sick she has a fever again


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 12:25 AM~9884097
> *nothing cant go to sleep my little girl is still sick she has a fever again
> *


cazadores or jose cuervo is cheeper
that works look at me im never sick


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 12:40 AM~9884179
> *cazadores or jose cuervo is cheeper
> that works look at me im never sick
> *


she only likes coronas


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Feb 6 2008, 08:52 PM~9882117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks jesus


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Feb 6 2008, 03:37 PM~9879357
> *good luck guys!
> *


thanks homeboy


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 12:46 AM~9884218
> *thanks homeboy
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 12:42 AM~9884193
> *she only likes coronas
> *


no it has to be some thing that makes her sweet


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 12:49 AM~9884237
> *no it has to be some thing that makes her sweet
> *


more


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 12:48 AM~9884232
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wus sup mario lil one trippin still


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 12:49 AM~9884237
> *no it has to be some thing that makes her sweet
> *


im glad you checked in 2 re-happ :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 12:55 AM~9884270
> *wus sup mario lil one trippin still
> *


yeah she turned red on me because of the fucking fever


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 12:56 AM~9884280
> *im glad you checked in 2 re-happ :biggrin:
> *


who told you that
hell no


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 12:58 AM~9884290
> *yeah she turned red on me because of the fucking fever
> *


dammm hope she gets better hommie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 12:59 AM~9884295
> *who told you that
> hell no
> *


come on now smokey :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 12:58 AM~9884290
> *yeah she turned red on me because of the fucking fever
> *


take care of that 911
you dont want no red in your house 
mr allblueup..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:00 AM~9884310
> *take care of that 911
> you dont want no red in your house
> mr allblueup..
> *


 :biggrin: only you puto :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 12:59 AM~9884301
> *dammm hope she gets better hommie
> *


hope so too


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:00 AM~9884309
> *come on now smokey :biggrin:
> *


 t c b or no t c b


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:00 AM~9884310
> *take care of that 911
> you dont want no red in your house
> mr allblueup..
> *


tell me about it :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 01:03 AM~9884335
> *hope so too
> *


theres one more solution but she can overdoze


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MOST WANTED CUSTOMS GONNA PUT THIS REGAL ON THE BUMPER SOON


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:06 AM~9884353
> *MOST WANTED CUSTOMS GONNA PUT THIS REGAL ON THE BUMPER SOON
> 
> 
> ...


i know ha


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:06 AM~9884353
> *MOST WANTED CUSTOMS GONNA PUT THIS REGAL ON THE BUMPER SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOK AT MY SON HE SAID HE READY 2 ROLL HE FOUND A SEAT :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:10 AM~9884380
> *LOOK AT MY SON HE SAID HE READY 2 ROLL HE FOUND A SEAT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


why all the angels are cute
serious


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MOST WANTED CUSTOMS COMING SOON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:08 AM~9884368
> *
> 
> 
> ...












SAME REGAL


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:12 AM~9884392
> *MOST WANTED CUSTOMS COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

DA HOMMIE AT WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:18 AM~9884418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam that foo looks like a hard worker :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

AHAHAHA BEAT THIS ONE CERTIFIED TROUBLE WORKING IN THE RAIN ON A SUNDAY :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:20 AM~9884430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


break time


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUS UP CROWN


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

member belly stretch


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:21 AM~9884435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rain or shine & night were always working


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 01:25 AM~9884454
> *rain or shine & night were always working
> *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:26 AM~9884460
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

next after body shop


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE WE HAVE THINGS 2 DO SOON SUMMER WE SHOULD HAVE A FLEET READY 2 PLAY


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

laters
have to think about a master plan


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:36 AM~9884509
> *laters
> have to think about a master plan
> *


JUST DONT FLIP UR LADYS VAN PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

EL MILAGRO Q VO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

que onda vatos .... good luck with the shop TTFT MOSTWANTED CUSTOMS


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:39 AM~9884519
> *EL MILAGRO Q VO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 7 2008, 01:41 AM~9884526
> *que onda vatos .... good luck with the shop TTFT MOSTWANTED CUSTOMS
> *


gracias turtle hope 2 see the hommies out there


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Feb 6 2008, 11:45 PM~9883878
> *t  c  b
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 7 2008, 01:49 AM~9884561
> *    :
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wus sup grandpa


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:06 AM~9884353
> *MOST WANTED CUSTOMS GONNA PUT THIS REGAL ON THE BUMPER SOON
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

THAMMMMMMMM!! THAT'S SICK RIGHT THERE!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:12 AM~9884392
> *MOST WANTED CUSTOMS COMING SOON
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

sounds like a shop call need to be done :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good luck homies


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Feb 7 2008, 01:49 AM~9884561
> *    :
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*WHAT UP GRANDPA*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:45 AM~9885750
> *sounds like a shop call need to be done :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good luck homies
> *



thammmmmmm joey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 7 2008, 09:53 AM~9885799
> *thammmmmmm joey!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:45 AM~9885750
> *sounds like a shop call need to be done :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good luck homies
> *


*let us finish wutt we working on and we will be @ your door*


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 10:54 AM~9886223
> *let us finish wutt we working on and we will be @ your door
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:10 AM~9884380
> *LOOK AT MY SON HE SAID HE READY 2 ROLL HE FOUND A SEAT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one big 3 month old :0 

I will call you tonite ,I need some work done.

Will you be painting too?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Feb 7 2008, 11:15 AM~9886366
> *Thats one big 3 month old :0
> 
> I will call you tonite ,I need some work done.
> ...


my boy is big now :biggrin: hommie and we have all you need call me up carlos


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BORN2RHYDE818_@Feb 7 2008, 11:08 AM~9886309
> *
> *


wus sup homeboy


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 11:09 AM~9886312
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: wus sup fucker :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wus sup anthony


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 01:22 AM~9884442
> *WUS UP CROWN
> *


WHAT UP HOMIES......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

QUE ONDAS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 11:34 AM~9886474
> *:biggrin: wus sup fucker :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 7 2008, 11:53 AM~9886602
> *WHAT UP HOMIES......
> *


WHAT UP DOGGIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 7 2008, 11:58 AM~9886663
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Feb 7 2008, 12:11 PM~9886740
> *QUE ONDAS HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 01:04 PM~9887075
> *  :biggrin:
> *


whats up ....


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 7 2008, 01:05 PM~9887083
> *whats up ....
> *


CHILLING HOMIE AT WORK


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 01:05 PM~9887088
> *CHILLING HOMIE AT WORK
> *


must b nice....


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 7 2008, 01:07 PM~9887098
> *must b nice....
> *


NOT REALLY DOGGIE


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 01:05 PM~9887088
> *CHILLING HOMIE AT WORK
> *



*X2 * :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9884210
> *gracias hommie we here for everyone
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:0 CONGRATS DOGGY .......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spanks_@Feb 7 2008, 04:02 PM~9888400
> *:0 CONGRATS DOGGY .......
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 THE TOP 4 DA SHOP


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 03:19 PM~9888524
> *2 THE TOP 4 DA SHOP
> *


I'LL BE CALLIN YOU SOON DOGGIE.......  

TTMFT!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 7 2008, 04:36 PM~9888665
> *I'LL BE CALLIN YOU SOON DOGGIE.......
> 
> TTMFT!!!
> *


we ready when you are


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wus sup david


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 7 2008, 01:19 PM~9887178
> *x3</span>*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck your business!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 7 2008, 05:31 PM~9889173
> *Good luck your business!!
> *


thanks anthony and thanks for the talk yesterday its good 2 know more


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Feb 5 2008, 06:34 AM~9868292
> *HIT ME UP I WANT A JOB...LOL
> *


x2


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

what up  ttmft


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 7 2008, 08:39 PM~9890898
> *
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 09:02 PM~9891201
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 10:54 AM~9886223
> *let us finish wutt we working on and we will be @ your door
> *


any time loco let me know


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

_*MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*_


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:43 PM~9891683
> *any time loco let me know
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 7 2008, 11:40 PM~9892702
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WUS UP MARIO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:43 PM~9891683
> *any time loco let me know
> *


 :biggrin: WE HAD YOU ON THE 2 DO LIST ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 7 2008, 07:01 PM~9889928
> *x2
> *


WUZZ UPP COMPA


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 8 2008, 12:23 AM~9892927
> * TTMFT
> *


THANKS PERRITO


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 11:57 PM~9892800
> *:biggrin: WE HAD YOU ON THE 2 DO LIST ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 11:49 PM~9892757
> *WUS UP MARIO
> *


WUZ UP FOO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 8 2008, 11:13 AM~9895295
> *WUZ UP FOO
> *


chillin here at work hommie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 8 2008, 11:27 AM~9895412
> *chillin here at work hommie
> *


im home already had to pick up my little girl she still has a fuck up fever :angry:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 8 2008, 02:43 PM~9896694
> *im home already had to pick up my little girl she still has a fuck up fever :angry:
> *



*TAKE CARE OF YOU LIL ONE HOMIE HOPE SHE FEELS BETTER*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 8 2008, 02:43 PM~9896694
> *im home already had to pick up my little girl she still has a fuck up fever :angry:
> *


damm this shit going around everywere take care of her for the momment she will get better hommie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 8 2008, 05:45 PM~9897827
> *damm this shit going around everywere take care of her for the momment she will get better hommie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 8 2008, 09:29 PM~9899635
> *TTT
> *


TTMFT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*M
O
S
T

W
A
N
T
E
D

C
U
S
T
O
M
S

2
0
0
8*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 9 2008, 07:50 PM~9904665
> *     TTMFT
> *


you know this


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

checking in hommies


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 8 2008, 12:13 AM~9892875
> *WUZZ UPP COMPA
> *


Whats up Foo Good Luck on the new shop homie if there's anything i can help out on let me know always glad to help out a homie tusabes


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 9 2008, 12:43 PM~9902573
> *M
> O
> S
> ...


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 10 2008, 09:08 AM~9907944
> *Whats up Foo Good Luck on the new shop homie if there's anything i can help out on let me know always glad to help out a homie tusabes
> *


there you go
:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 10 2008, 09:08 AM~9907944
> *Whats up Foo Good Luck on the new shop homie if there's anything i can help out on let me know always glad to help out a homie tusabes
> *


orale homie dont trip will let u know doggie


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

to the top for MOST WANTED CUSTOMS GOOD LUCK HOMIES  :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

good luck on the shop homies


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Feb 10 2008, 08:53 PM~9912124
> *good luck on the  shop  homies
> *


THANKS WE WILL NEED ALL THE BLESSINGS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Feb 10 2008, 07:48 PM~9911525
> *to the top for MOST WANTED CUSTOMS GOOD LUCK HOMIES   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JESUS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP AND IT DON'T STOP!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

WHAT UP TTMFT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 11 2008, 03:10 PM~9917568
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*SHOP # (818) 438-9362 ITS ON *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 04:52 PM~9918400
> *SHOP # (818) 438-9362 ITS ON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 04:52 PM~9918400
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>THATS RIGHT ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG BIG PERRITO *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 11 2008, 04:52 PM~9918400
> *SHOP # (818) 438-9362 ITS ON
> *


hey what's the ticket on a set up homie.........


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTMFT MOSTWANTED :worship: :worship:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spanks_@Feb 11 2008, 11:26 PM~9921858
> *hey what's the ticket on a set up homie.........
> *


pm sent


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 11 2008, 03:22 PM~9917662
> *
> *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 12 2008, 06:05 PM~9927046
> *
> *


what up


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 12 2008, 06:51 PM~9927447
> *what up
> *


WUS SUP MARIO HOWS THE LIL ONE DOING


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*SHOWING SOME GOODTIMES LOVE* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 12 2008, 10:08 PM~9929543
> *SHOWING SOME GOODTIMES LOVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW SOME LOVE KICK DOWN WITH THAT WATCH PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 12 2008, 10:12 PM~9929584
> *SHOW SOME LOVE KICK DOWN WITH THAT WATCH PERRO :biggrin:
> *



*Aston Martin DB9 * :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 12 2008, 09:25 PM~9928988
> *WUS SUP MARIO HOWS THE LIL ONE DOING
> *


what up homie shes doing fine she started saying bad words again thats how we know shes ok & healthy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 13 2008, 12:23 AM~9930830
> *TTT
> *


 what up foo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TIPPITY.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 13 2008, 07:31 PM~9936861
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

trouble and mario i need the info asap homies get at me


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 14 2008, 12:29 AM~9939194
> *trouble and mario i need the info asap homies get at me
> *


pm sent  let me know if that is it or u need something else


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*T
T
T* :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO

THE

TOP*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 14 2008, 12:37 AM~9939239
> *pm sent   let me know if that is it or u need something else
> *


thanks mario


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ttmft :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: :around: :around: :banghead: :banghead: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Feb 14 2008, 07:05 PM~9945106
> *ttmft  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :around:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :werd:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

MOST WANTED CUSTOMS CHECKING IN Q VO RAZA


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you luck on the new business and promote.Colorado chapter down to support,hit me up once you get price lists in order Chuch


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPER DOS_@Feb 15 2008, 07:11 AM~9948146
> *Just wanted to wish you luck on the new business and promote.Colorado chapter down to support,hit me up once you get price lists in order Chuch
> *


for sure roy dont trip


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 15 2008, 05:11 PM~9952147
> *for sure roy dont trip
> *


what up foo


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

GOOD LUCK GUYS WE NEED A SHOP IN THE VALLEY CANT WAIT FOR THE GRAND OPENING :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 15 2008, 07:24 PM~9953144
> *GOOD LUCK GUYS WE NEED A SHOP IN THE VALLEY CANT WAIT FOR THE GRAND OPENING :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS CONEJO WE HOPE 2 MAKE IT HAPPEN WE NEED IT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 15 2008, 07:07 PM~9953013
> *what up foo
> *


Q VO MARIO JUST CHILLIN WATCHING MY SON


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 15 2008, 10:39 PM~9954647
> *Q VO MARIO JUST CHILLIN WATCHING MY SON
> *


thats good homie


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 15 2008, 10:39 PM~9954647
> *Q VO MARIO JUST CHILLIN WATCHING MY SON
> *


Take care of that Kid homie his future good timer


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 15 2008, 10:50 PM~9954740
> *Take care of that Kid homie his future good timer
> *


what up homie


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 15 2008, 10:53 PM~9954765
> *what up homie
> *


Que pasa homie how you doing


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 15 2008, 11:01 PM~9954845
> *Que pasa homie how you doing
> *


board at home


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 15 2008, 11:03 PM~9954870
> *board at home
> *


ohrale how's the lil one is she better now


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

GOOD LUCK HOIMES WITH MWC, :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Feb 15 2008, 11:06 PM~9954892
> *GOOD LUCK HOIMES WITH MWC, :thumbsup: TTT
> *


thanks homie for the sopport


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

shop adress coming 2 morrow


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Feb 15 2008, 11:06 PM~9954889
> *ohrale how's the lil one is she better now
> *


shes doing way better homie thank u for asking


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 16 2008, 01:26 AM~9955933
> *shop adress coming 2 morrow
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 16 2008, 02:24 AM~9956110
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUS SUP FUCK SLEEP HOMIE IM READY 2 OPEN UP SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

CUANTO FOR A FULL WRAP?


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Feb 16 2008, 09:14 PM~9960196
> *CUANTO FOR A FULL WRAP?
> *


 I PM U HOMIE GET BACK AT ME ON THAT AND ILL LET U KNOW HOMIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

T T M F T FOR US HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 16 2008, 10:45 PM~9960825
> *
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

good luck


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Feb 17 2008, 01:52 AM~9961723
> *good luck
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LATE NIGHT SHIFT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 16 2008, 09:34 PM~9960345
> *T T M F T FOR US HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

checking in


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 17 2008, 05:47 PM~9965319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

T.T.T


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 18 2008, 11:23 AM~9970639
> *TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 U GOT AZ SUPPORT HOMIE....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 17 2008, 12:44 PM~9963588
> *checking in
> *


pm sent chuch


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT....FOR THE HOMIES :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 18 2008, 04:53 PM~9972555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


estas perro


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Feb 18 2008, 11:58 PM~9976535
> *TTMFT....FOR THE HOMIES :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


firme


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 18 2008, 08:40 PM~9974636
> *pm sent chuch
> *


HIT ME UP J.R.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

PICS UP SOON WORKING ON A COUPLE CARS


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 19 2008, 12:49 AM~9976793
> *PICS UP SOON WORKING ON A COUPLE CARS
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 18 2008, 04:53 PM~9972555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUS SUP HOMIES THANKS FPR ALL THE BUMPS


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 20 2008, 03:55 PM~9988556
> *WUS SUP HOMIES THANKS FPR ALL THE BUMPS
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2008, 02:20 PM~9996764
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 21 2008, 03:09 PM~9997072
> *wuz up homie
> *


workin homie....................i take a lot of breaks at home though........... :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2008, 03:41 PM~9997261
> *workin homie....................i take a lot of breaks at home though........... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

ANY PICS SO FAR!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 21 2008, 05:48 PM~9998348
> *ANY PICS SO FAR!!!
> *


almost homeboy


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2008, 03:41 PM~9997261
> *workin homie....................i take a lot of breaks at home though........... :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it homie


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 17 2008, 04:28 PM~9964794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 18 2008, 04:53 PM~9972555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

WUZ UP GOODTIMERS YOU GUYS GOT ANY HOOK UP ON CHROME I MAY NEED MY REAR END FOR MY BIG BODY CHROME!!!


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@Feb 21 2008, 11:06 PM~10002113
> *WUZ UP GOODTIMERS YOU GUYS GOT ANY HOOK UP ON CHROME I MAY NEED MY REAR END FOR MY BIG BODY CHROME!!!
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 21 2008, 02:20 PM~9996764
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz sup mufasa


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 21 2008, 07:14 PM~9999228
> *almost homeboy
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


:biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

Whats up fuckers


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*BUENOS DIAS FAMILIA*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 22 2008, 12:39 AM~10002595
> *wuz sup mufasa
> *


GIVIN U GUYS A LIFT......HOMIE U GUYS WAS ON THE FLOOR.........


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 23 2008, 10:29 PM~10015474
> *GIVIN U GUYS A LIFT......HOMIE U GUYS WAS ON THE FLOOR.........
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY WE BEEN BUSY GETTING READY FOR A.Z. SHOW NEXT WEEK


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

a doggy was up on tha power .....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spanks_@Feb 23 2008, 11:25 PM~10015788
> *a doggy was up on tha power .....
> *


PM SENT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR MARIO PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Feb 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10015858
> *TO THE TOP FOR MARIO PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE
> *


  CANT FORGET ABOUT TROUBLE ALSO


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 23 2008, 11:38 PM~10015871
> * CANT FORGET ABOUT TROUBLE ALSO
> *


TRUE TRUE TROUBLE AND MARIO DOING THE DAMN THING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Feb 23 2008, 11:48 PM~10015943
> *TRUE TRUE TROUBLE AND MARIO DOING THE DAMN THING
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Feb 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10015858
> *TO THE TOP FOR MARIO PUTTING IN WORK HOMIE
> *


 A HOMIE U MEAN MOST WANTED CUSTOMS HOMIE WERE A TEAM HOMIE  THANKS FOO


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 24 2008, 10:15 PM~10021922
> *TTMFT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE MOST WANTED CREW!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 25 2008, 02:38 PM~10026575
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE MOST WANTED CREW!!!!!  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 25 2008, 01:39 AM~10023154
> *A HOMIE U MEAN MOST WANTED CUSTOMS HOMIE WERE A TEAM HOMIE   THANKS FOO
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 26 2008, 01:42 AM~10032182
> *
> *


A FOO U KNOW WUZ UP HOMIE GOT TO LET ALL THIS PEOPLE WE AINT PLAYING IF THEY SOPPORT US THANK U IF THEY DONT NI MODO THEIR AGAINST US AND U THE REST I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 26 2008, 12:33 PM~10034384
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


YA MERO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10034720
> *A FOO U KNOW WUZ UP HOMIE GOT TO LET ALL THIS PEOPLE WE AINT PLAYING IF THEY SOPPORT US THANK U IF THEY DONT NI MODO THEIR AGAINST US AND U THE REST I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ahahahaha its all good we moving at our pace we should be in full effect soon we coming


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 26 2008, 01:20 PM~10034724
> *YA MERO
> *



*ITS COOL HOMIE * :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 26 2008, 01:20 PM~10034724
> *YA MERO
> *



*MAKE SURE TO POST THEM MOLDED PICS YOU MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S DOING ON MY 63 PARTS FOR THE RAZA TO SEE BEFORE AND AFTER AND WILL POST UP WHEN CHROME ALSO...*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Feb 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10039023
> *MAKE SURE TO POST THEM MOLDED PICS YOU MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S DOING ON MY 63 PARTS FOR THE RAZA TO SEE BEFORE AND AFTER AND WILL POST UP WHEN CHROME ALSO...
> *


mas puto :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES.....


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

checking in


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT for the valleros


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meat_@Feb 28 2008, 05:04 PM~10052670
> *TTT for the valleros
> *


X2 FOR THE HOMIES......


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 29 2008, 02:59 AM~10056638
> *THANKS 4 THE SUPPORT
> *


TTMFT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TO 

THE 

TOP*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

PICKING U GUYS UP!


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2008, 01:30 AM~10075095
> *PICKING U GUYS UP!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WE BACK FROM ARIZONA


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

Q-VO MARIO HIT ME UP WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE OR YOUR DONE WITH THE CARS YOU HAVE LINED UP SO I CAN GET SOME WORK DONE SI PUEDES THANKS DOWG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt for most wanted customs


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Mar 4 2008, 09:11 PM~10090536
> *Q-VO MARIO HIT ME UP WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE OR YOUR DONE WITH THE CARS YOU HAVE LINED UP SO I CAN GET SOME WORK DONE SI PUEDES THANKS DOWG
> *


DONT TRIP HOMIE WE WILL LET U KNOW WHEN WE READY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 5 2008, 01:42 AM~10092596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


            :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 5 2008, 01:41 AM~10092595
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE WE WILL LET U KNOW WHEN WE READY
> *


I THINK I NEED 2 POST UP TROUBLE AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 5 2008, 02:02 AM~10092637
> *I THINK I NEED 2 POST UP TROUBLE AT WORK  :biggrin:
> *


U GOT TO DUE IT DONT TRIP THEY LL SE WHEN HIS CAR COMES OUT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 5 2008, 01:41 AM~10092595
> *DONT TRIP HOMIE WE WILL LET U KNOW WHEN WE READY
> *


gracias dowg i know you and trouble puting in work homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Mar 5 2008, 06:51 PM~10098511
> *gracias dowg i know you and trouble puting in work homie
> *


thanks homie will get at u in the next fue days   :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Mar 5 2008, 06:51 PM~10098511
> *gracias dowg i know you and trouble puting in work homie
> *


todays work
fuking with electrical shit now
and a budlight after work


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2008, 12:45 AM~10101969
> *todays work
> fuking with electrical shit now
> and a budlight after work
> ...


thats wright homie


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 6 2008, 12:46 AM~10101977
> *thats wright homie
> *


HOWS YOUR HAND
NEXT TIME SLAP SOME BODY
NO MORE SOCKING


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

PINCHE TROUBLE YOU ALMOST READY FUCKER CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT THAT CUTLASS IS GONNA DO AND I CAN ALREADY IMAGINE MARIO KNOWS HIS SHIT 
TO THE TOP FOR MOST WANTED CUSTOMS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2008, 01:40 AM~10102119
> *HOWS YOUR HAND
> NEXT TIME SLAP SOME BODY
> NO MORE SOCKING
> *


X1,000,000


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 6 2008, 12:45 AM~10101969
> *todays work
> fuking with electrical shit now
> and a budlight after work
> ...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 01:38 AM~9859948
> *ME AND A COUPLE OF MY BOYS PUTTING A SHOP 2 GETHER FOR SHOW AND STREET SET UPS AND ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS FROM REPAIRS 2 FULL FRAMES WILL BE POSTING UP SOON!!! SHOP WILL BE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY AREA
> SHOP# (818) 438-9362 IT'S ON
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T* :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wutt a night :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

hey homies need any most wanted stikers i can hook you up cheap let me know :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 4 2008, 01:38 AM~9859948
> *ME AND A COUPLE OF MY BOYS PUTTING A SHOP 2 GETHER FOR SHOW AND STREET SET UPS AND ALL YOUR HYDRAULICS NEEDS FROM REPAIRS 2 FULL FRAMES WILL BE POSTING UP SOON!!! SHOP WILL BE IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY AREA
> SHOP# (818) 438-9362 IT'S ON
> *


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave: ..............................

PASSIN THRUUUUUUUUUUUUUU........................................


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*I'M BORED HERE IS A PIC OF MY DAILY* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES...............


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 17 2008, 01:01 AM~10185643
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 17 2008, 08:13 PM~10192495
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 18 2008, 10:15 PM~10202634
> *TTMFT
> *


bom bom you next
tomorrow ill past to youre house


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Mar 10 2008, 04:43 AM~10132019
> *hey homies need any most wanted stikers i can hook you up cheap let me know :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 19 2008, 02:49 PM~10207627
> *T
> T
> T
> *


x2


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 19 2008, 08:35 PM~10210768
> *
> *


you haven post the work we did homie


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

what's up uno malo :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Mar 20 2008, 12:52 AM~10212767
> *
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 20 2008, 12:07 AM~10212552
> *you haven post the work we did homie
> *



*DIDN'T YOU GUYS TOOK PICS? I WILL POST BEFORE AND AFTER WHEN I GET THEM CHROME*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 20 2008, 06:40 PM~10217915
> *DIDN'T YOU GUYS TOOK PICS? I WILL POST BEFORE AND AFTER WHEN I GET THEM CHROME
> *


firme homie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 21 2008, 01:00 AM~10220334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meat (Apr 29, 2006)

TTT for the Valleros


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*WILL POST WHEN GET THEM FROM CHROME SHOP* :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 21 2008, 07:38 PM~10225534
> *WILL POST WHEN GET THEM FROM CHROME SHOP :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD GOODTIMERS :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 21 2008, 05:38 PM~10225534
> *WILL POST WHEN GET THEM FROM CHROME SHOP</span> :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>HOW MUCH TO GET THE UPPERS MOLDED???


TTT FOR THE GOODTIMERS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T* *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

Most Wanted Customs Doing Some Work*



















*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10239404
> *
> *


super mario


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 23 2008, 08:50 PM~10238464
> *Most Wanted Customs Doing Some Work
> 
> 
> ...


*
da homie ''certified trouble'' on site jale *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Mar 23 2008, 11:07 PM~10239522
> *super mario
> *


whut up kuppa :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 23 2008, 11:13 PM~10239556
> *whut up kuppa :biggrin:
> *


looking good guys keep it up


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 24 2008, 07:30 AM~10240649
> *looking good guys keep it up
> *


thanks homie just trying to keep up dog


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the quick install homies..


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 25 2008, 03:18 PM~10253075
> *Thanks for the quick install homies..
> *


ill post pics of the trunk later
http://i32.tinypic.com/w0i7te.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i31.tinypic.com/35lg8eh.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Mar 25 2008, 06:52 PM~10254830
> *ill post pics of the trunk later
> http://i32.tinypic.com/w0i7te.jpg[/img]]
> *


 :0 looks good greg


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 26 2008, 02:33 AM~10257771
> *:0 looks good greg
> *


thanks to u guys


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 28 2008, 11:10 AM~10276945
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 29 2008, 12:21 PM~10283998
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

Lets see the set up in the trunk greg.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Mar 30 2008, 03:45 PM~10291195
> *
> *


:wave: :wave: 
HEY GREGS LADYS CAR IS DONE..........WELL PAINT ANYWAYS..........
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...84607&st=106100


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 2 2008, 09:54 PM~10322119
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 2 2008, 09:54 PM~10322119
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 3 2008, 10:29 AM~10325150
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 3 2008, 08:55 PM~10330352
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk270/a...s5077.jpg82.jpg


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2008, 10:53 PM~10352284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk270/a...iospics5081.jpg


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 6 2008, 10:51 PM~10352259
> *http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk270/a...s5077.jpg82.jpg
> *



*LOOKING GOOD


T
T
T*


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10353954
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks big dog i cant get this shit to work :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

its cool homie............i gotcha.............


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 14 2008, 02:13 PM~10413878
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 14 2008, 03:30 PM~10414536
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 14 2008, 03:30 PM~10414536
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Apr 14 2008, 05:50 PM~10415796
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 16 2008, 01:53 PM~10431023
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 16 2008, 02:07 PM~10431122
> *
> *


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 17 2008, 02:03 PM~10439901
> *
> *



*WHAT UP HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

t.t.t


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 21 2008, 10:17 PM~10472222
> *
> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> *





WHATS UP TROUBLE :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 22 2008, 05:23 PM~10479011
> *WHATS UP TROUBLE  :biggrin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


waz up chente


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 22 2008, 09:45 PM~10481613
> *waz up chente
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 23 2008, 07:11 PM~10488546
> *
> *


waz up lupe
you ready 4 the next episode


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Apr 27 2008, 02:51 PM~10515269
> *T
> T
> T
> *


get at me and we can do something


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Apr 27 2008, 03:25 PM~10515415
> *get at me and we can do something
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 29 2008, 12:00 AM~10529232
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Apr 29 2008, 12:00 AM~10529232
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


no temetas yo solito
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO
THE
TOP!!!!! *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10554216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Will like to thank MARIO from (MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S)~~IN DA (818) for building the rollin body frame. And thanks 4 the GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS CREW THAT HELP ME CHUCH TURTLE GABRIEL AND THANKS FOR THE HOMIE TROUBLE FOR HELPING ME OUT YESTURDAY AND FINISH TODAY AT 3:00AM BUILDING THE BODY CART THANKS GUYS AGAIN now i get my chrome and put it on its on NOW...* :biggrin:  





















LiL Video clip taking the car down at my HOUSE :biggrin: 
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=317bdcj&s=3


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*Building a body cart for my 63 impala ss Most Wanted Custom's



















*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 2 2008, 01:02 PM~10561234
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie ,just trying to play with the big boys homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 3 2008, 01:30 PM~10567384
> *Will like to thank MARIO from (MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S)~~IN DA (818) for building the rollin body frame. And thanks 4 the GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS CREW THAT HELP ME CHUCH TURTLE GABRIEL AND THANKS FOR THE HOMIE TROUBLE FOR HELPING ME OUT YESTURDAY AND FINISH TODAY AT 3:00AM BUILDING THE BODY CART THANKS GUYS AGAIN now i get my chrome and put it on its on NOW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont trip just trying to help out


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 3 2008, 08:30 PM~10569439
> *dont trip just trying to help out
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 3 2008, 08:30 PM~10569439
> *dont trip just trying to help out
> *


*JUST GOT BACK FROM THE CHROMER SPEEDY LIL PEAK OF THE JUNK IN THE TRUNK FOR MY 63 IMPALA*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

NEED A BAD ASS SET UP 2 GO WITH MY NEW LOOK I NEED HELP ASAP :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@May 6 2008, 12:18 AM~10586058
> *NEED A BAD ASS SET UP 2 GO WITH MY NEW LOOK I NEED HELP ASAP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

keep up the good work homie


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 6 2008, 07:04 AM~10586924
> *keep up the good work homie
> *


thanks homie to


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsQ2YAimk8U


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 7 2008, 07:43 PM~10603919
> *:biggrin:
> *


come on man u and you scooter motor hopping truck :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dont trip homie its all good we hope to see u guys next ear if not sooner once again thanks for the invite :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 7 2008, 11:51 PM~10605694
> *come on man u and you scooter motor hopping truck  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dont trip homie its all good we hope to see u guys next ear if not sooner once again thanks for the invite :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont trip homeboy whens the next function in la so i can take my 2 scooters and show u guys how its dun!lol


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 8 2008, 08:31 AM~10607028
> *dont trip homeboy whens the next function in la so i can take my  2 scooters and show u guys how its dun!lol
> *


every wensday at the pepboys in panorama city in the san fernando valley homie u know ur more then welcome to come on down homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 8 2008, 10:17 PM~10613357
> *every wensday at the pepboys in panorama city in the san fernando valley homie u know ur more then welcome to come on down homeboy :biggrin:
> *


cool as soon as i get the double dun all take the trip! :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 9 2008, 11:10 AM~10616611
> *cool as soon as i get the double dun all take the trip! :thumbsup:
> *


cool homie its starting to get good out here let us know  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

MIRALO MIRALO !!!!

EL TRAVIESO !!!

HEY CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK LOCO !!!!


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2008, 11:26 PM~10626769
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 12 2008, 04:50 PM~10638062
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie...............everything good??


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 12 2008, 10:42 PM~10641616
> *sup homie...............everything good??
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 12 2008, 11:39 PM~10641913
> *
> *


u guys gonna be at the spot on Wed.??......i might roll up there............


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

WERE YOU AT MARIO.....


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 13 2008, 07:58 AM~10642987
> *u guys gonna be at the spot on Wed.??......i might roll up there............
> *


YEAH WE ALWAYS OVER THERE SEE YOU THERE IF YOU GO HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

im here


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

how much for a basic whammy pump setup


----------



## GTCUTTYAZ (Feb 25, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KINGLUXURY (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 3 2008, 01:30 PM~10567384
> *Will like to thank MARIO from (MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S)~~IN DA (818) for building the rollin body frame. And thanks 4 the GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS CREW THAT HELP ME CHUCH TURTLE GABRIEL AND THANKS FOR THE HOMIE TROUBLE FOR HELPING ME OUT YESTURDAY AND FINISH TODAY AT 3:00AM BUILDING THE BODY CART THANKS GUYS AGAIN now i get my chrome and put it on its on NOW... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL TOGETHER


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 19 2008, 05:49 PM~10690124
> *
> *


you,ready
or what


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

T
T
T*
:biggrin:*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T* :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

to the top for the homies at MOST WANTED   hows the 63 coming along the green one??


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 31 2008, 10:30 AM~10777637
> *to the top for the homies at MOST WANTED     hows the 63 coming along the green one??
> *


WAZ UP JESUS


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THELORD4RMGT_@May 31 2008, 10:30 AM~10777637
> *to the top for the homies at MOST WANTED     hows the 63 coming along the green one??
> *


*WILL BE OUT SOON HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 3 2008, 10:47 PM~10793877
> *:wave:
> *


  whats up homie


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 4 2008, 12:02 AM~10794360
> * whats up homie
> *


sup.........whats the word on the spot 2 nite?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 4 2008, 10:45 AM~10795310
> *sup.........whats the word on the spot 2 nite?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 4 2008, 07:52 AM~10795342
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 4 2008, 07:45 AM~10795310
> *sup.........whats the word on the spot 2 nite?
> *


WE ARE GOING TO BE THERE LIKE EVERY WED YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME LIKE LAST TIME BUT ABOUT THE HOP NO WORD YET BUT JUST GOT THE FEELING IS GOING TO BE GOOD TONIGHT DON'T KNOW WHY :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 4 2008, 12:19 PM~10797314
> *WE ARE GOING TO BE THERE LIKE EVERY WED YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME LIKE LAST TIME BUT ABOUT THE HOP NO WORD YET BUT JUST GOT THE FEELING IS GOING TO BE GOOD TONIGHT DON'T KNOW WHY :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE, BUT I THINK ILL PASS THIS WEEK..................DONT WANNA GO UP THERE AND BE THE ONLY ONE HOPPING LIKE LAST WEEK........ :uh: 

GAS IS TOO EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 4 2008, 02:19 PM~10797870
> *THANX HOMIE, BUT I THINK ILL PASS THIS WEEK..................DONT WANNA GO UP THERE AND BE THE ONLY ONE HOPPING LIKE LAST WEEK........ :uh:
> 
> GAS IS TOO EXPENSIVE!!
> *


its been dead homie, nobody wants to come out anymore hoppers that is


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10799317
> *its been dead homie, nobody wants to come out anymore hoppers that is
> *


YEAH.....I WENT AHEAD AND SHOWED UP AND IT WAS BULLSHIT...................I HEARD THEY HOPPED AFTER I LEFT THOUGH............ :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 5 2008, 09:19 AM~10804087
> *YEAH.....I WENT AHEAD AND SHOWED UP AND IT WAS BULLSHIT...................I HEARD THEY HOPPED AFTER I LEFT THOUGH............ :uh:
> *


I TOLD YOU DOGGIE


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 5 2008, 11:19 AM~10804087
> *YEAH.....I WENT AHEAD AND SHOWED UP AND IT WAS BULLSHIT...................I HEARD THEY HOPPED AFTER I LEFT THOUGH............ :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jun 3 2008, 07:58 PM~10791423
> *WAZ UP JESUS
> *


wuz up trouble


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 8 2008, 07:43 PM~10825825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming back soon


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

what it do goodtimes?


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 8 2008, 11:34 PM~10827845
> *what it do goodtimes?
> *


wuz up homie how u doing


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@May 13 2008, 10:15 AM~10643996
> *WERE YOU AT MARIO.....
> *


thats what im saying,
j/k


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

im right here homie u now me i dont hide everybody nows were im at ill be out soon again :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 9 2008, 11:49 PM~10836056
> *im right here homie u now me i dont hide everybody nows were im at ill be out soon again :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: sooooooooooooonnnnnnnn


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## pepe86 (Apr 14, 2008)

where is this shop located at?


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 12 2008, 09:25 PM~10859699
> *
> *


how was the spot last night? :uh:


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 12 2008, 09:46 PM~10859929
> *how was the spot last night? :uh:
> *


i heard it sucked homie  if GoodTimes or Majestics aint out their nothing goes down :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k wuz up homie thats good u didnt waste ur gas homie coming down here :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 13 2008, 01:03 AM~10861047
> *i heard it sucked homie   if GoodTimes or  Majestics aint out their nothing goes down :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k wuz up homie  thats good u didnt waste ur gas homie coming down here  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH .....REAL GOOD..............GAS IS OVER 5.00 IN SOME PLACES............JUST SEEN THAT SHIT LAST NIGHT FOR 5.39 IN SANTA MONICA AREA......... :angry:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 08:04 AM~10861945
> *YEAH .....REAL GOOD..............GAS IS OVER 5.00 IN SOME PLACES............JUST SEEN THAT SHIT LAST NIGHT FOR 5.39 IN SANTA MONICA AREA......... :angry:
> *


fuck that shit homie summers going to be expensive this year just to take a cruise is going to about 100.00 bucks every sunday :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10867418
> *fuck that shit homie  summers going to be expensive this year just to take a cruise is going to about 100.00 bucks every sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :0 BALLER..............


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2008, 08:04 AM~10861945
> *YEAH .....REAL GOOD..............GAS IS OVER 5.00 IN SOME PLACES............JUST GAS IS TO MUCH FUCK IT GOING TO BUY ME A HARLEY :cheesy:*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 14 2008, 01:35 PM~10869663
> *:0 GAS IS TO MUCH FUCK IT GOING TO BUY ME A HARLEY :cheesy:
> *


I AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT.....ILL BUY ME A SCHWINN............ :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 01:36 PM~10869670
> *I AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT.....ILL BUY ME A SCHWINN............ :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 13 2008, 01:03 AM~10861047
> *i heard it sucked homie   if GoodTimes or  Majestics aint out their nothing goes down :biggrin:  :biggrin: j/k wuz up homie  thats good u didnt waste ur gas homie coming down here  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thats right homie wen we aint out ders its no fun :biggrin: cuz goodtimes and da big M gets down and reps da 818 2 da fullest :biggrin: :cheesy: 
stay up homies and happy fathers day


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 01:32 PM~10869650
> *:0 BALLER..............
> *


i wish homie :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 14 2008, 01:36 PM~10869670
> *I AINT GOT IT LIKE THAT.....ILL BUY ME A SCHWINN............ :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jun 16 2008, 10:27 PM~10885796
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: anyone going on wed...........??........u guys need to get it crackin........


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 16 2008, 10:41 PM~10885902
> *:wave: anyone going on wed...........??........u guys need to get it crackin........
> *


i know homie but got to take care of some personal shit before i can come out and play  :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jun 23 2008, 03:26 PM~10934155
> *
> *


 :wave: SUP CHEVY BOY!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 27 2008, 07:00 PM~10966760
> *T
> T
> T
> *


 :0


----------



## big pete 96 (Feb 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper87_@Jun 28 2008, 02:02 PM~10970472
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 10 2008, 04:58 PM~11058938
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 10 2008, 10:17 PM~11061574
> *:wave:
> *


sup with them parts homie????


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

TTT :





:wave: :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

How is your business coming long??.........


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jul 29 2008, 06:03 AM~11204275
> *How is your business coming long??.........
> *


reallie good homie hit me up dog


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE+Jul 15 2008, 05:58 PM~11096898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Aug 15 2008, 02:15 PM~11353327
> *
> *


wake up fool


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2008, 09:55 AM~11253971
> *:wave:
> *


<span style='color:green'>*TO

THE 

TOP

FOR MOST WANTED CUSTOM'S*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Sep 6 2008, 10:53 AM~11534718
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


*WHAT UP EDDIE* :wave:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Sep 6 2008, 10:53 AM~11534718
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


waz up


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHATS UP HOMIEZ? HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE TO LIFT JUST THE BACK OF MY RIDE.. ONE PUMP SETUP & INSTALLATION?? 1983 LINCOLN CONTINENTAL.. THANKS


----------

